# Abfrage auf int-Typ



## leon22 (24. Dez 2004)

Hi!

Wie kann ich zB bei einem If abfragen ob es sich um einen integer handelt?
(Usereingabe wird in einen String geschrieben dann dem CommandLineHandler übergeben, und dort sollte
dann auch überprüft werden ob ab der 3. Stelle nur noch Zahlen stehen)

in SQL zb: is_int

Danke im Voraus !!!

leon22


----------



## zd (24. Dez 2004)

```
try {
    Integer.parseInt( moeglichesInt );
    // hier kannst du ausführen was passieren soll, wenn es ein int ist
} catch ( Exception e ) {
    // hier ausführen was passieren soll, wenn es kein int ist
}
```


----------



## leon22 (24. Dez 2004)

Ok danke.

Aber wie meinst du das mit dem moeglichesInt

Die Abfrage sollte so ausschauen:


```
if(Integer.parseInt(input_commands.substring(1,2)) ...)
```

was müsste jetzt bei ... stehen damit er überprüft dass an der 2. Stelle des strings ein int steht ?

mfg leon22


----------



## bygones (24. Dez 2004)

nicht ganz...

Mit parseInt parst du einen String in ein int. Falls der String eine zahl ist funktioniert das ohne Probleme, ansonsten wird einen Exception geworfen (siehe oben)

Da es scheinbar dir nur um ein Zeichen geht ist folgende Variante besser.

```
if(Character.isDigit(input_commands.charAt(1))) {
// is ne zahl
}
```


----------



## zd (24. Dez 2004)

leon22 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok danke.
> 
> Aber wie meinst du das mit dem moeglichesInt


moeglichesInt sollte der String sein, den du prüfen magst, ob er ein int ist.


			
				leon22 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Abfrage sollte so ausschauen:
> 
> ```
> if(Integer.parseInt(input_commands.substring(1,2)) ...)
> ...


input_commands.substring(1,2) entspricht moeglichesInt oben.
aber da es wohl nur um eine einstellige zahl geht, nimm den code von deathbyaclown.


----------

